# Wife's first bow kill



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

My wife started shooting a youth bow last year. Her interest continued, so I bought her a Mission Craze in September. She is quite the marksman (woman). She has hunted in the heat and rain and finally got a shot at this doe. I was prolly more excited than she was... LOL I am so proud of her!!!
She'll be in a box blind on Saturday looking for a big one. I hope her luck continues!!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Cool brother!! Congrats to the both of ya' !!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Congrats.....WW


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

way to go!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Hard to imagine my wife hunting.Fishing is a different deal though.Give your wife a pat on the back for me.Job well done!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

That's great! Congratulations all around.

TH


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

I bet she is hooked! Congrats to you and your wife. Happy Hunting!:bounce:


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Nice job Mrs. Sandbar


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Awesome. Please tell her congrats from me


----------

